# Aggression after first heat



## cathkel06 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi all - hoping someone here may have some advice for me. We are first-time Vizsla owners. On the recommendation of our breeder and vet, we decided to let Sadie go through her first heat cycle before spaying. That cycle started on 6/25 and ended 7/24. She has not been spayed yet. 

During her cycle, and what has increased after, she is getting aggressive around dogs she is unfamiliar with. Previously, she was friendly and playful with everyone. We're at a loss of how to help her not feel so uneasy around new dogs. 

Complicating matters, we are in the process of moving - so she is going to be introduced to a number of new dogs regardless. 

Any thoughts or advice? Is this "normal"? We've considered hiring a behavioralist, but wanted to see if there was anything else folks suggested first. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's just that she is maturing, and picking who she plays with more selectively. 
She may do better if she just hangs around a dog, without them coming up to her right away.


----------

